# Brauch Aufbau einer ScheibenBremse (innenleben)



## Reitermaniac (2. März 2007)

wie ma oben sehen kann brauch ich einen aufbau einer öldruck scheiben bremse wie das mechanisch geht danke schon mal


----------



## speedy_j (2. März 2007)

stell die frage mal im technik forum. da bist besser aufgehoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

